# 2010 When do the clocks go back this year? Is it this weekend or next weekend!?



## missdaisy (22 Oct 2010)

Hi all!

When do the clocks go back this year? Is it this weekend or next weekend!?


----------



## callybags (22 Oct 2010)

Tomorrow night / Sunday morning.

I think it's always on the bank holiday weekend.


----------



## missdaisy (22 Oct 2010)

I thought that aswell but a few people have said it's not until next weekend and google isn't giving me a definitive answer! I could do with the extra hour this weekend!


----------



## TarfHead (22 Oct 2010)

callybags said:


> I think it's always on the bank holiday weekend.


 
+1

It's the separation of the Public Holiday weekend from Halloween that leads to uncertainty


----------



## Berni (22 Oct 2010)

No, it is the last sunday in october, which will be 31st this year.


----------



## boaber (22 Oct 2010)

it's Oct 31st

http://www.timeanddate.com/news/time/europe-ends-dst-2010.html


----------



## callybags (22 Oct 2010)

http://wwp.greenwichmeantime.com/time-zone/europe/european-union/ireland/

I stand corrected. Apologies all.


----------



## missdaisy (22 Oct 2010)

That's that cleared up then! Thanks for the replies!


----------



## gipimann (22 Oct 2010)

Glad I read this, I thought it was this weekend, and as I'm going away, I'd have missed the news or newspapers!!


----------



## TarfHead (22 Oct 2010)

boaber said:


> it's Oct 31st
> 
> http://www.timeanddate.com/news/time/europe-ends-dst-2010.html


 


TarfHead said:


> +1
> 
> It's the separation of the Public Holiday weekend from Halloween that leads to uncertainty


 

My bad !


----------



## pudds (22 Oct 2010)

On the 31st October this year not often that happens.  It is confusing because the Guinness calendar for 2010 says this  weekend..and no I haven't been drinking


----------



## Hillsalt (23 Oct 2010)

TarfHead said:


> +1



Surely you mean *-1* 

Sorry.


----------



## theresa1 (23 Oct 2010)

Yes it was the Guinness Calendar that had me on Google earlier tonight.


----------



## Subtitle (24 Oct 2010)

The time goes back one hour on the last Saturday in October _every_ year.
The October bank holiday is on the last Monday of the month (October) _every_ year, which is this weekend.
I think the confusion about the time change is because bank holiday Monday is the weekend *before* Hallowe'en this year


----------



## Berni (24 Oct 2010)

Subtitle said:


> The time goes back one hour on the last Saturday in October _every_ year.


No, it goes back on the last *Sunday*. 

Most years it would fall on the bank holiday weekend, as the last Sunday and last Monday would refer to the same weekend. 
The 31st falling on a Sunday, as this year, is the only time it doesn't.


----------

